# Float to Double?



## Grünschäbelchen (21. Nov 2010)

Hallo liebes Forum,

hätte mal eine Frage. Folgendes Problem, ich soll Teile eines Rechners schreiben. Habe:


```
public class ExpOperator implements OperatorInterface{
	
	
public String getOperatorName() {
		return (String) "exp";
	}
	float calculate (float input1, float input2) {
		double y = Math.sqrt(input1);
		return y;
		
		} 


}
```

Die Zeile float calculate (float input1, float input2) ist vorgegeben und die darf ich nicht verändern. Soweit ich weiß, kann ich die Exponentialfunktion aber doch nur per static double exp( double x ) berechnen oder? Gibt es da irgendwie eine Möglichkeit, von float zu double, dann dass berechen und dann wieder von double zu float inkl. return float zu switchen? Hab leider noch wenig Peilung von Java und Mr. Google konnte mir nicht wirklich helfen. LG


----------



## Marcinek (21. Nov 2010)

1) Zunächst "google konnte mir nicht helfen" ergo wärest du der erste Programmierer, der float in double umwandeln will ...



2) "sqrt" ist squareroot also wurzel und kein potenzieren. Das, was du suchst nennt sich "pow" 

3) Denke ich nicht, dass der Sinn der Übung ist so eine Methode dadurch zu implementieren indem man eine vorhandene Methode aufruft.

x hoch y ist x *x*x*X*x*X*x*x sieht für mich naiv nach einer forschleife aus.


----------



## 45323425131 (21. Nov 2010)

Ohje, gestern wars wohl bisschen spät. Also das Problem mit Double Float hab ich jetzt anscheinend gelöst bekommen. Brauch auch keine Potenz, sondern eine Exponentialfunktion.


```
public class ExpOperator implements OperatorInterface{
	
	public String getOperatorName() {
		return (String) "exp";
	}
	public float calculate (float input1, float input2) {
		float x = (float) Math.exp(input1);
		return x;
		} 
}
```
Meine Frage ist jetzt nurnoch, da ich keine Ahnung mehr von Mathe hab, ob dass so zur Berechnung der Exponentialfunktion passt oder ob man das input2 noch irgendwie mit einbeziehen muss. Ich bilde mir ein dass es reicht, weil die E-Funktion ja eh durch hoch 2.7xxxx definiert ist, aber ne Meinung von jemandem, der Mathe blickt wär mir auch recht


----------



## Marcinek (21. Nov 2010)

Was issen die korrekte Aufgabenstellung?

e hoch x berechnen oder x hoch y?


----------



## 64563452 (22. Nov 2010)

e hoch x wars. Problem ist gelöst, danke


----------

